# Temporal Characteristics of Drug Effects?



## cyrus II (Aug 13, 2013)

define temporal characteristics of drug effects and its relation to therapeutic window after single dose oral administration?
Any detailed answer would be highly appreciated. Urgent help required. Thankyou!


----------

